
Bitcoin: peer-to-peer network based anonymous digital currency - chaostheory
http://bitcoin.sourceforge.net/
======
jdoliner
Well this is an exceptionally cute idea, but there is absolutely no way that
anyone is going to have any faith in this currency.

------
csbartus
brilliant, this could finally end the recession!

people working and living digital must use digital money and help others via
donations instead of mandatory offline taxes.

(offline) citizenship is in the same way fake like the original sin.

------
ram1024
i'm having trouble wrapping my head around the logistics of this...

